# Equalizer Bracket Jackets Installed



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Had a box waiting for me when I returned from our trip this weekend. It was the Equalizer Bracket Jackets I had ordered a week earlier. It only took a couple of minutes to install them. I will have to wait until April 5 to test them out (our next trip).

Since the "jackets" are about 1/4" thick and wider than the original L bracket they are covering, I would think that they would: 1) make it more difficult to mount the sway/distribution bar, and 2), increase the tension on the bar since it would be about 1/4" higher.

(Sorry for the weird angle of the picture; the forum would not let me upload a portrait orientation picture.







)










After installation:


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Got mine on Friday and am going to install today. Won't have a chance to try for a couple of weeks so your report will come before mine.

The jackets aren't what I was expecting but after seeing them and the installation instructions they do appear to make sense.

I had not thought about the increased tension due to the additional height so it will be interesting to see if they affect the WD at all.

Look forward to your report.

Paul


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

UPDATE:

I just finished adjusting my trailer brakes and hitched up the camper to test them out. Pulled the camper about 6 miles. After returning home and unhitching the camper, I noticed that the left side 'tab' on BOTH bracket jackes were nearly torn off.

Anyone else notice this problem?


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

GoVols said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I just finished adjusting my trailer brakes and hitched up the camper to test them out. Pulled the camper about 6 miles. After returning home and unhitching the camper, I noticed that the left side 'tab' on BOTH bracket jackes were nearly torn off.
> 
> Anyone else notice this problem?


Haven't had any issues with mine. I did see a recent post on the dark side talking about the same issue you have. I believe the poster said they were on their third pair in about as many months.

I'll keep an eye on mine and let you know if I see the same problem.

Paul


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

GoVols said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I just finished adjusting my trailer brakes and hitched up the camper to test them out. Pulled the camper about 6 miles. After returning home and unhitching the camper, I noticed that the left side 'tab' on BOTH bracket jackes were nearly torn off.
> 
> Anyone else notice this problem?


Do your bars sit flat on the L bracket or are they at an angle?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've pulled the trailer with the Bracket Jackets on three trips, totaling about 200 miles. I've not had any problems. I lightly greased the bars and they work like a charm. Very little noise now. Good sway control.

Not to insult anyone's intelligence, but did those who had problems perhaps install them upside down? I don't think they'd last long like that. Not trying to overstate the obvious, but there have been times when I've done things that have later invoked a, *"







!"*









I highly recommend the bracket jackets. Let's see if I have a different opinion after our 3000 trek to Disney World and back, starting next Monday.

Mike


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I went to Equalizer's website last week and could not find the jackets.... do anyone have a part # or something I can look up?

Thanks!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Not to insult anyone's intelligence, but did those who had problems perhaps install them upside down? I don't think they'd last long like that. Not trying to overstate the obvious, but there have been times when I've done things that have later invoked a, *"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those things are designed to seat over the horizontal surface of the L bracket; I don't think you can install them any other way than the correct way.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Those things are designed to seat over the horizontal surface of the L bracket; I don't think you can install them any other way than the correct way.








[/quote]

The picture in your first post shows that yours are installed correctly, but my DW put one on upside down while I put the one on the others side. They can be installed upside down, because she did it (don't tell her I said that!). How high are your L-brackets installed. You may have a lot more pressure from the bars on yours than I have on mine.

Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

wicandthing said:


> How high are your L-brackets installed. You may have a lot more pressure from the bars on yours than I have on mine.
> 
> Mike


I can't visualize where they are set right now, but what puzzles me is that the left tab is broken on both. I can certainly see how the left tab might break on the drivers side since it would be towards the front, bearing, I would think, the most weight/friction, but on the passenger side it is the tab on the back side.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

GoVols said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I just finished adjusting my trailer brakes and hitched up the camper to test them out. Pulled the camper about 6 miles. After returning home and unhitching the camper, I noticed that the left side 'tab' on BOTH bracket jackes were nearly torn off.
> 
> Anyone else notice this problem?


One tab broke completely off one of mine. The others are cracked. I guess when they don't stay on any longer, I'll trash them. But then again, at that point they'll already be trash (ed).
david


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I sent an email to the customer service folks at Equalizer, but have not received a reply.









Oh well, back to using ball lube.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't really know anything about the jackets you guys are talking about but with the amount of tension on the bars when set up correctly, anything other than steel on steel would not hold up for long IMO. I have to jack up our truck and trailer about 4 inches to get the bars onto the brackets and they do have a slight camber to them when they are in place and the jack is lowered, that's a lot of tension.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think Lee may have hit on the answer, with his question about whether the bars sit flat on the 'L' brackets of not. The answer is that, yes, they should. The 'L' brackets should be installed just loose enough to allow them to pivot slightly about their mounting bolt, so that the bars do ride flat across the bearing surface.

If, on the other hand, the 'L' brackets are clamped down so tight that they can't pivot, that's going to put all the load on the leading edge of the bracket, and that (guessing here) could easily tear the jackets up.

Could be the problem.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had my jackets for about 6 months now. We've been on three trips totalling about 500 miles.

My wife was very skeptical about them when I installed them. So far they have held up well.

They DEFINATELY quiet the hitch during towing.

The big test is coming next week. 480 miles to Topsail and then back. I'll let y'all know how they held up.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Must have missed some discussion on this topic. What is the problem that you are all trying to solve by using the jackets?

Wayne


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

luv2rv said:


> Must have missed some discussion on this topic. What is the problem that you are all trying to solve by using the jackets?
> 
> Wayne


Technically, the jackets lessen the creaking noises that the Equalizer WD hitch makes while turning WITHOUT grease.

So far they work for me.

I can now handle my bars without getting full of grease.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Got it!. Thanks Dan

Wayne


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Was on the dark side today and found this post. Thought it migt be helpful to anyone that has had a Bracket Jacket failure.

"If you have broke your sway bracket jackets, contact Josh at [email protected] He is very interested in the breakages and wants to help. He authorized a full refund for me without problem. Thanks Josh!!"

Paul


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

emsley3 said:


> I think Lee may have hit on the answer, with his question about whether the bars sit flat on the 'L' brackets of not. The answer is that, yes, they should. The 'L' brackets should be installed just loose enough to allow them to pivot slightly about their mounting bolt, so that the bars do ride flat across the bearing surface.
> 
> If, on the other hand, the 'L' brackets are clamped down so tight that they can't pivot, that's going to put all the load on the leading edge of the bracket, and that (guessing here) could easily tear the jackets up.
> 
> ...


Doug,

I can't find anything in the Equalizer instructions about not tightening the mounting bolt or allowing the L bracket to "pivot"? Where have you heard/seen about this?









BTW, the tabs tore off both jackets on the side facing the camper, not the TV.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Blast from the Past here.

When we had our Outback I had beta tested some teflon pads on our Equalizer. I am not sure if Jim/OregonCamper is still using them or not. These were a bit different in the material was white and they were screwed into the bracket not slipped on.

You can see the pads in this photo.









Bit strange since I tested them and emailed them about the performance but never heard a thing back.

I never mind testing a product out, but its always nice to know if its still in the testing phase. Good luck working through things.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Back from Disney World - and the bracket jackets held up fine. My truck and trailer both sit quite level when hitched up, so the bars ride flat on the bracket jackets. I also use a bit of grease on them (as per instructions). They show a little wear on the top surface, but then, I just towed my 29BHS 3000 miles.

As for the L-brackets being able to pivot - I don't see how. They are captive in the slot that hold the set screw. (Well - they could move a little bit if the set screw is loose). But my installation instructions said to tighten the L-bracket set screw (no torque specs) and to check it every time I tow. I'd be nervous if that screw was loose and the L-brackets moved around when towing.

If everything is level and is set up properly, the bars should ride flat on the bracket jacket top surface. If your trailer is more than a little out of level when towing, the bars could be wearing on the leading or trailing edge too much, perhaps causing your failure. My trailer sits 1/2" lower at the front than the rear, making it just a tad bit "tongue low," which is preferrable to "tongue high."

Just my humble opinion - but mine work great and look like they will last a good long time.

Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have made two trips now with the bracket jackets installed. Came home yesterday from the mountains, and had to drive through a severe thunderstorm with strong wind gusts hitting me broadside. The trailer did quite a bit of wiggling, and I even tapped my brake controller once to arrest the sway.

I have to say that the brackets definitely eliminate the noise from the hitch, but you give up some sway control in the process. Sitting directly behind a semi or getting a cross wind, and I notice there is more wiggling going on with the trailer that was not there before the jackets.

The experiment is over for me; I'm removing the jackets.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I've towed with my brackets twice now in a month. First trip, close to 1000 miles. Second trip, about 340 miles.

The brackets are slightly worn, but have performed well otherwise. No appreciable difference in sway.

In fact, since I installed my Equalizer hitch, I have never had any sway issues, bracket or no bracket.


----------

